# Scottish meet this summer



## patricks148 (Jun 1, 2016)

with the absence of he who shall not be named, there is a real lack of Scottish meets now.

I know Fabian is thinking of doing another Dundonald in Autumn, but what about something in the East maybe before  then?

any thoughts?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 1, 2016)

What day is Summer this year?


----------



## virtuocity (Jun 1, 2016)

Would be up for this.  Gullane 2, St Andrews New / Jubilee / Eden, Southerness or equivalent would be good.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 1, 2016)

Maybe Something based around St Andrews??
Plenty of Options Coursewise and good for Accomodation/night out for anyone travelling.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 1, 2016)

Patrick. 

Would love to come up again. East coast / west coast both doable for me.

Would be happy to help with any arranging or donkey-work to support too.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Val (Jun 1, 2016)

Fill your boots big man, pick a date and a course and see what happens.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 1, 2016)

Yep. Date dependant and all that. :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 1, 2016)

As others, date dependant. I do love Scotland. 



How how about a nice parkland for a change? :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 1, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			As others, date dependant. I do love Scotland. 



How how about a nice parkland for a change? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Mods, ban this filth please.

If the date doesn't clash with any holidays I'll definitely be interested. Preferably a course That doesn't allow  female members....


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 1, 2016)

a sunday would be best i suppose.

Course;

New/ jubilee/monfieth/scotscraig/leven

any other suggestions, like to keep this east ish central belt if possibe.... Links or heathland.

Blairgowrie could also be an option est if one of the guys from on here could get a deal


----------



## sneill (Jun 1, 2016)

Never been one these meets but this defo the year had to pull out dunno lad last year the joys of work I suppose. But defo try get one Scottish ones this year


----------



## Farneyman (Jun 1, 2016)

Good man P. 

It great craic organising these. 

Just let me know when and where and if it fits in my 7 weeks holidays I will try and make it...if its a decent course.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 1, 2016)

If onshore, I'd be interested &#128077;&#127995;&#128512;


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm interested , I'll keep an eye on this .

  Patrick :thup:


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 2, 2016)

St Andrews......


----------



## IanG (Jun 2, 2016)

Fitting it into a busy diary is always the problem.   Jubilee / Blairgowrie / Gullane nr2 /  Crail  would all be attractive.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 2, 2016)

IanG said:



			Fitting it into a busy diary is always the problem.   Jubilee / Blairgowrie / Gullane nr2 /  Crail  would all be attractive.
		
Click to expand...

deff wont be Crail


----------



## IanG (Jun 2, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			deff wont be Crail

Click to expand...


ok, the other 3 are 'naw bad' too


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 2, 2016)

IanG said:



			ok, the other 3 are 'naw bad' too 

Click to expand...

what are the chances of a deal at NB.....?


----------



## Toad (Jun 2, 2016)

Patrick, get a rough idea of numbers and preferred date and I will see what the club can do for us.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 2, 2016)

Toad said:



			Patrick, get a rough idea of numbers and preferred date and I will see what the club can do for us.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks John.

Im thinking a Sunday, when do you think the best time would be mid sept?


----------



## Toad (Jun 2, 2016)

Sundays are good as no medals, anytime in September is good cheers


----------



## IanG (Jun 2, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			what are the chances of a deal at NB.....?
		
Click to expand...

We're lucky enough to have a high demand for the visitors slots all summer so I doubt any group discount would apply.  I can sign 3 on for a very modest sum which helps if there are only a few players but not much if you get beyond 8


----------



## IanG (Jun 2, 2016)

Toad said:



			Sundays are good as no medals, anytime in September is good cheers
		
Click to expand...

The Sunday's in mid September looks good to me.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 2, 2016)

IanG said:



			We're lucky enough to have a high demand for the visitors slots all summer so I doubt any group discount would apply.  I can sign 3 on for a very modest sum which helps if there are only a few players but not much if you get beyond 8
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Ian, prefer to have something a bit more central than east lothian if possible.


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 2, 2016)

I'd be interested in this if dates work :thup:


----------



## HowlingGale (Jun 2, 2016)

I'd be up for this if dates and location suit.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 2, 2016)

set up a poll on venue


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 22, 2016)

Any news on this fellas?


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 22, 2016)

i think the consensus was for Blairgowrie, not got a date yet as waiting to confirm a jolly with some mates


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Jun 27, 2016)

Also interested depending on the exact details....


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 27, 2016)

Date dependant (i.e not the 18th Sept), I am in


----------



## mcbroon (Jul 6, 2016)

Definitely interested, depending on dates


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 14, 2016)

Struggling to sort dates out for this, as my Sept jolly has not been sorted yet.


----------

